# Are there any Dark Rum fans ?



## cw_mi (Aug 13, 2011)

My favorite spirit is Dark Rum. I like it on the rocks with just a splash of coke or pepsi. Here are some of my favorites. 

Tommy Bahama Golden Sun (currently very hard to find around here, if anyone finds some please let me know) 
Pyrate XO Reserve
Capt. Morgans Private Stock
Pusser's 
Meyers
Mt. Gay

Let's here what others like.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Ron Zacapa 23


----------



## Wildone (Dec 19, 2009)

Rock31 said:


> Ron Zacapa 23


+ 1 on that one of my favs.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Rock31 said:


> Ron Zacapa 23





Wildone said:


> + 1 on that one of my favs.


Oh Yeah!! Zacapa Rocks!!


----------



## cw_mi (Aug 13, 2011)

Just googled the Ron Zacapa and read some info on it. I will have to try and find some now.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Zacapa for sipping, Meyers for mixing (usually orange juice).


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Santiago 11
Santiago 7
HC 7
HC 15
Zacapa 23
Zacapa XO

Santiago 11 is my favorite from the list.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Tarks said:


> Santiago 11
> Santiago 7
> HC 7
> HC 15
> ...


Even over HC 15? That's some recommendation!!!


----------



## doomXsaloon (Jul 25, 2011)

sipping:
Zacapa 23

sip or splash of tonic & a lime wedge:
Mt Gay Extra Old

Mixing:
Goslings & ginger beer (dark & stormy)

Love Meyers, but Not a fan of the Meyers Legend 10 yr....nice btl, mediocre product


still have some Havana Club 7 yr old left from the islands!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Tarks said:


> Santiago 11
> Santiago 7
> HC 7
> HC 15
> ...


*Ha!*
Hiya Jeff!
I saw this thread and was going to page you to join it, being that you are a Rum Expert!

Hey! That could be another Puff Award! :laugh:

:rockon:


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Frodo said:


> Even over HC 15? That's some recommendation!!!


OMG, Santiago 11 kicks the snot out of HC 15 IMO. Santiago 11 has won many awards. You have to try it next time your in Cuba.

My bucket list is HC Maximo. I have been searching high and dry in Havana to try an ounce of it. No luck to date.  I'll try again when I'm there in Nov.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

fiddlegrin said:


> *Ha!*
> Hiya Jeff!
> I saw this thread and was going to page you to join it, being that you are a Rum Expert!
> 
> ...


Lets make one thing clear Phil! I am no expert in anything, except BS'ing!


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Tarks said:


> OMG, Santiago 11 kicks the snot out of HC 15 IMO. Santiago 11 has won many awards. You have to try it next time your in Cuba.
> 
> My bucket list is HC Maximo. I have been searching high and dry in Havana to try an ounce of it. No luck to date.  I'll try again when I'm there in Nov.


Well, I'm sold! Will have to have family bring back a couple of bottles. What's the price if I can ask?


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Frodo said:


> What's the price if I can ask?


I just looked around a bit and saw some for 45 Euros

I wanna try it too!

:rockon:


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

Def enjoy the RZ 23 and HC 7 for sipping and appleton for mixing


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

fiddlegrin said:


> I just looked around a bit and saw some for 45 Euros
> 
> :rockon:


Thanks!


----------

